# lamb shoulder



## moikel (Jun 7, 2015)

Normally I do lamb shoulder either  dutch oven or in the oven.Chicken stock,white wine,root veg,garlic,herbs.

Its a sunny winters day so I am going to do it in the MES. 

Just got to figure what I rub it with. Its about 2 .5 kg bone in.


----------



## moikel (Jun 7, 2015)

image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jun 7, 2015





Going with jerk rub,my version anyway.
Australian cricket team in West Indies ,next match in Kingston


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 7, 2015)

That sounds great !  Thumbs Up


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 7, 2015)

I will be watching this.


----------



## moikel (Jun 8, 2015)

Going in shortly.

The rub was on the fly but its about 4 cloves of garlic,thumb size bit of ginger,salt, good quality Malaysian curry powder,Baba's brand, 2 habaneros or similar ,zest & juice of 2 limes,thatch of thyme, 1/2 teaspoon all spice,veg oil.If I had more time I would added a red shallot & cilantro roots when I bashed garlic,ginger ,chilli in the mortar.

I know there are jerk recipes with more ingredients but its a public holiday monday here & shops are shut.

Good quality curry powder saves you a stack of time.

Baba's green packet is for meat,yellow packet for seafood.













IMG_0204.JPG



__ moikel
__ Jun 8, 2015


















IMG_0704.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jun 8, 2015






Thats a photo of the full deal but with a more Asian twist,fresh turmeric,shallots,lime leaf,palm sugar.

Crap photo of Baba's  curry powder. Really great product.


----------



## moikel (Jun 8, 2015)

image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jun 8, 2015





Got the MES up & running. Apple & hickory in the mix. 3 hours the plan.
I found some old red shallots so I did a remix of curry powder,lime,chilli,some cilantro roots & brown sugar. Re rubbed it. Chilli is homegrown from Greenwell Point ,they are part of habaneros family but we're called Congo peppers which I think are originally from Barbados


----------



## moikel (Jun 8, 2015)

image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jun 8, 2015





3 hours at 130c ,just getting a little dark on the edges so it will finish in the oven while I cook sweet potato,fennel salad on the side.
Jerk is spot on but gee it's got some grunt. It has depth of flavour very aromatic,balanced but I have some leftover taziki that Linda made to cut back the heat.


----------



## moikel (Jun 8, 2015)

image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jun 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jun 8, 2015





Pretty special , got some sting in that jerk rub. Will have to drink more red wine.


----------



## moikel (Jun 8, 2015)

:grilling_smilie:













image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jun 8, 2015


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 8, 2015)

That looks great!  I love to eat lamb but don't cook it too often because my wife hates it.  Does it have enough fat into it that you could take it up to a high temperature to pull it?  Just curious because pulled lamb sounds delicious.


----------



## moikel (Jun 8, 2015)

worktogthr said:


> That looks great!  I love to eat lamb but don't cook it too often because my wife hates it.  Does it have enough fat into it that you could take it up to a high temperature to pull it?  Just curious because pulled lamb sounds delicious.


Shoulder will pull IMO but I haven't tried it in the smoker.
Cooked in a Dutch oven,absolutely .


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 8, 2015)

Moikel said:


> Shoulder will pull IMO but I haven't tried it in the smoker.
> Cooked in a Dutch oven,absolutely .


Smoked to medium rare than finished in DO or slow cooker. Falls apart.


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 8, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> Smoked to medium rare than finished in DO or slow cooker. Falls apart.





Moikel said:


> Shoulder will pull IMO but I haven't tried it in the smoker.
> Cooked in a Dutch oven,absolutely .



Maybe smoker and than foiled like a butt?  Might have to ask my butcher if he can get me a whole lamb shoulder


----------

